# TeeHee.......Oxen, anyone? ;)



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just found some old pictures of a team of longhorn cross heifers that my brother broke to drive about 15 years ago. Thought I would share. They were very fun to play with. 

Introducing Babe and Blue.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I love oxen... we have one named Speckledork.  Very fun.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Ive always wondered how people teach them to do that! Your brother is AWESOME in my book


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

They look a wee skinny


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, they were.  It was just coming spring and they had only been eating really crappy grass hay all winter.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

lol, I like it your brother must be one of a kind.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

hahahahahaha eddie does her brother remind you of your? lol


----------



## MegaBraden (Jun 27, 2009)

Ox! Cool 8)


----------

